# Brooks Moorgate bag



## CopperBrompton (8 Mar 2015)

Finally got some decent weather to take some photos of this fantastic Brompton bag.


----------



## CopperBrompton (8 Mar 2015)




----------



## srw (8 Mar 2015)

That does look elegant, though I'm not sure about brown. How capacious is it?


----------



## CopperBrompton (8 Mar 2015)

It's available in black too. Capacity is 17 litres.

http://www.brooksengland.com/catalogue-and-shop/bags/cycle+bags+&+accoutrements/MOORGATE+Briefcase/


----------



## srw (8 Mar 2015)

17 litres is a lot of beer (34 pints). But what's it like compared to, say, a laptop and an A4 file?


----------



## T4tomo (8 Mar 2015)

its costs a fair bit more than 34 pints too.


----------



## CopperBrompton (8 Mar 2015)

srw said:


> 17 litres is a lot of beer (34 pints). But what's it like compared to, say, a laptop and an A4 file?


Yep, would easily accommodate both. My normal contents is a laptop, an iPad, a pair of headphones, a beanie and gloves, sometimes with a paperback too.


----------

